# NE ohio pot tournaments



## SmallieSlammer (Jul 15, 2005)

Just moved to northeast ohio and was wondering what bass pot tournaments or hustles are run on what lakes. I know portage has a wenesday night hustle for bass. What are the other ones around. Also I am interested in finding out what circuits are run good for ne ohio lakes. I use to fish salemoides on the west side of the state but I dont want to drive 4 hours 1 way for every tournament. Thanks again


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

slammer- check it out for a clearinghouse of NE Ohio events- updates will start happening for 2006 in the next month- checkout our entire web for complete details of every event both NOAA and LaDO- if you got a little boat jump in the lado fall open this Sun Oct23rd!!! Nip

http://www.dobass.com/2002schedules.html

www.dobass.com

Nip


----------



## SmallieSlammer (Jul 15, 2005)

nip- What do you suggest? Whats ran good and not alot of bs. I am not looking for a traveling circuit like vics but something I can fish local and once and a while maybe erie. I have a Javelin 20 with a 225 so I think ladue is out but what about other circuits. Also does portage or berlin run any hustles on a weekly basis? I know its late in the year this year but I am talking about next year.


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

NOAA is a great circuit if you're looking for big money against a reasonable field. 60 boat capped field pays $6,000 to first. 100% payout. There will also be a 2 day tournament capped at 60 boats with a $10,000 payout to first. I'll let nip do the rest of the talking...

I also run a smaller circuit, a division of Midwest Sportsman. I will be getting out a schedule for '06 soon. Less money involved, only $70 per team entry. 

2006 will be exciting!


jon


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

both berlin and portage have weekly tourneys, along with squito.werlin is thursday, portage is wed. and squito is tues??


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

I have never fished any of Nips events (NOAA) YET! but everything I have heard about them is good. Norton Marine also runs a circuit based around N.E. Ohio and 1 event a year out of the Black River in Lorain. They had 2 circuits previously but are merging into one circuit for 2006. More info will be available at www.badbasschamps.com in the future and you can check out previous years results and schedule there also along with pics.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

MAk, were you at the tourney last weekend, i saw some one with a giant MAk shirt on


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Smallie- I'm pretty biased  but I'd have to agree with UD !!!  

Seriously though NOAA was created just for what you were talkn about- no points- no champ- local lakes- AND 100 PERCENT payouts the day you fish! The header for NOAA on this webpage talks about our BS policy!:
http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html

Therefore, no commitment needed for an entire season- just maybe the days off from work or just the lakes you feel most confident in. 

That Javelin is just a Stratos in sheeps clothing! Great hull ! It would fit perfect with the rigs running in NOAA

I also like Lakes Tournament Trail as far as a modestly priced circut and their payouts are stretched out to where 4th place isnt far from first- if you cant win them all at least you can get gas money back. It's a great points styled trail with a HUGE payout each event for the one big bite bass - usually as much as first!

UD's trail with NE MidWest Sportsman was kickbutt this past year too. A great schedule, plus a natl championship opportunity if your into that kinda route. The points in his trail are your best 4 tournaments and make for an awesome format!

Keep an eye out on our website www.dobass.com ~ the colder it gets the more updates will be completed!!!

nip


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Johnboy...Should have swung by, That was me ....Guess you didn't win the MaK 10bb spinning reel AGAIN! Maybe next time


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

nope didn't win it and you were in a conversation, but i think we were right behind you most of the time...


----------

